# Dark Denim Question.



## Manda-la (Nov 20, 2009)

So I bought a pair of really dark jeans but I'm curious to what I can do to keep them from fading. I know that some people say you can set them with salt or vinegar, and honestly neither of these have worked in the past. Obviously washing them in cold water and inside out and also hang drying help but I don't know. Maybe I'm using the vinegar trick wrong, I've put it in with the wash load, 1 cup of vinegar to 5 pairs of jeans... Am I doing this wrong and should I be soaking them THEN washing them? Or is this really just an old wives tale? Any help would be much appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, if this is wrong forum, please move. I wasn't sure where this would be most relevant


----------



## blackeneddove (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a few pairs of dark denim jeans and to be honest, I've never had problems with them fading much and I always just used cold water. But maybe instead of the vinegar trick (I've never heard of that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) you could try Woolite detergent? It's made to protect dark colors from fading, I've used it on black clothes and it's always worked for me!


----------



## Manda-la (Nov 20, 2009)

Ahh thank you! I had never heard of it until I started working retail, it's what we're SUPPOSED to tell customers to keep jeans from fading... Perhaps I should make a trip out to pick up some Woolite tomorrow, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, buying detergents made for dark colors works really well for my blacks, so I imagine it would help with dark dark jeans. Also, I don't dry any of the clothes I don't want fading (like jeans)... I find that heat destroys fabric slowly.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes I agree to use the detergent that is advertised to prevent dark clothing from fading. In addition to that this is what I do to keep my dark denim from fading.

- don't wash them as often. I know it sounds gross but I honestly try not to wash them unless I have to. I have regular jeans for lounging around and getting dirty so I keep the nicer ones for going out and stuff.

- when they go in the wash I flip them inside out, fold them and put them inside a washing net. 

- use cold wash and I do not iron them. 

- Don't put them in the dryer. Just hang/air dry.


----------



## Manda-la (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah I try not to wash my jeans often either but they tend to bag out on me eventually so I wash them more than I want to. I don't put them in the dryer either. I'll definitely have to pick up some detergent for darker colours, thanks ladies!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 20, 2009)

dry cleaning ??


----------



## ICandi (Nov 21, 2009)

Turn inside out and Hand wash in cold water. Very very very low heat (none if possible) in the dryer.


----------



## boba (Dec 7, 2009)

I think dry cleaning in another alternative to protect the color from fading. The cleaners use special solution to clean and spot clean jeans.


----------



## bunee (Dec 16, 2009)

i used to be a designer denim junkie before makeup junkie . i agree with everything ginger9 said . wash inside out in washing net in cold water & air dry . if you have to use the dryer, use fluff air, not heated . 

also, it may sound silly but to me, washing jeans was like washing my hair . i try to look for something gentle & not too harsh detergent for it, just like shampoo for your hair .


----------

